# Floor protection



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Awhile back, I asked what folks used to protect the floor where they set up - if not able to have your crap in a basement, garage or other less critical floor space.

I think I finally found my answer.

Last spring, a home that was being renovated had on the finished floors runners that looked like very thin, rubber backed fabric - fabric reminiscent of indoor/outdoor carpet.

After the GC was done, I pulled a long length out of the trash (my reputation for dumpster diving is well earned). I used it on a couple of jobs and it looked very promising

I then tracked it down:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Foss-Top...ft-Runner-X794965MJ1VH/202467239#.UcxZiP6xNAU

This stuff is great on bare floors. I piece a couple of 10 foot strips together under my table. It is water proof and protects the floor from small tool impacts.

I use the original piece from the trash (approx 15 feet long) instead of a cloth runner along the wall I am hanging. Unlike a cloth drop, it does not move all over the place. Very easy to roll up and store. I have three 20 foot lengths (some are cut into specific lengths) and they roll up tight and light enough to stick in a 5'er (on end) and carry in and out of a job. 

I have some shorter pieces that are ideal for powder rooms and/or for mixing paste on or filling my roller try. 

Dried paste washes off relatively easy with a hose and a brush.

They do not seem to be so ideal on carpets, as they tend to slide easier. Cloth drops are still better. 

Yes, the material is more expensive than drops, but even I think it is worth it. HD is the only supplier I have found, and not every HD carries it. I had to drive 35 minutes to an HD that had it. 

This is a soft, flexible, durable, rubber backed fabric material. VERY reusable. this is NOT cardboard like Ram Board.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How thick is it? And does it butt up to itself, or overlap well enough that you wouldn't have to tape pieces together?

Seems like it could be pretty solid for wood floors, linoleum, etc. I normally run rosin paper all through rooms with wood floors, and tape every seam, because the drops are too slippery, but this might save money in the long run.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting indeed. They don't stock this item or probably even know what it is at my local store. Could be ordered in. 

I wonder how it would hold up on exterior uses?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> How thick is it? And does it butt up to itself, or overlap well enough that you wouldn't have to tape pieces together?
> 
> Seems like it could be pretty solid for wood floors, linoleum, etc. I normally run rosin paper all through rooms with wood floors, and tape every seam, because the drops are too slippery, but this might save money in the long run.



thickness is just about 1/16 inch. I have two ten foot lengths taped together for under my table, and when there is enough room, I butt another piece next to them. No problem. Yes a little care is needed not to scatter them, but they stay much better than cloth does on a bare floor. 

Red Rosin paper bleeds if it gets wet. These are great as a runner from the entry door to a work space, especially if it is wet outside. But what I really like them for is as runners against the wall which I am hanging. If you drop out a whole room, they would not be a good alternative. 

The original use I saw them for was ideal. Long term protection of the finished floor from the entry through the house as it was being renovated. 



woodcoyote said:


> Interesting indeed. They don't stock this item or probably even know what it is at my local store. Could be ordered in.
> 
> I wonder how it would hold up on exterior uses?


I found it difficult to find this. Luckily I was able to experiment and see it was going to be very useful to me. 

For exterior use I can not see the use, except on wood porch floors. Drops don't slip and slide on grass or pavement. These are best on wood floors where cloth drops love to slip whenever you walk on them. This material slides on carpets, cloth is better for that.


----------

